# Mach 10 Rims



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

I have 18" - Mach 7's on my car. I haven't seen the Mach 10's on a Cruze. But you can get an idea of what your car will look like here: Performance Plus Tire iConfigurator


----------



## iOSh8er (Sep 8, 2015)

Someone recently had some for sale on here. Here is the link to their listing. He added 1 pic with them on the car.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/53-cruze-parts/56057-18x8-mach-m10-wheels-w-bfg-g-force-tires-sale.html


----------

